# New Person



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm new to the whole duck and goose hunting thing. Does anyone have any tips on how to get started? I know I need steel shot, chokes, and stamps but I don't know what kind of decoys. I'll probably have to go hunting in a picked corn field so any advice helps. Thanks!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

first off what area are you from? i,m up n east lots of spots this way,you need to find small marshes and beaver ponds corn fields are only good after they pic them,that is usually late in the season..


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

For Corn fields I would get 1 doz Magnum or 6 super mag goose shells.
The ducks may come, but Geese are the main user of cut corn.
Seams they dont use the corn a lot till the snow starts flying. 
Set the decoys out facing into the wind, in a pattern of some type.
If the Geese do not drop down for a look at your set, get up and move them around some and keep it up till something happens.
Good camo means you wont be seen till you throw the gun up to your shoulder.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Everyone has giving you great advice so far. I would like to add a few things. If you start hunting over water, I would buy at a minimum, 1 doz. mallard decoys and a good decoy bag. Most birds will decoy to mallard decoys. If you can afford a couple of feeder butts, buy them. If you are humping it, go with the the aqua keel (lighter to carry). If your hunting out of a boat of some kind, stick with the weighted keels. They ride better in the water and they upright (most of the time) by themselves. 

Get a decent pair of waders. I like the neoprene type. If you hunting moderate weather 3mm is okay. I personally would buy 5mm for moderate/cold late season weather. One pair for all seasons and for fishing

Buy a decent call and practice with it a lot. Watch videos or buy instructional tapes to help you out. The field is not the place to try your new call out for the first time. And do not over call. That is a rookies biggest mistake.

Lastly, buy a good waterfowl ID book and become "very" familiar with it. And do not forget to plug your gun. Good luck. !$


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm in the southwest area. The corn field will be cut but I don't know when yet. Thanks for all of the advice


----------

